# Chip Box Ideas?



## mikemcC (Nov 11, 2008)

Hey guys just picked up a 1994 F350 last night. Its 4x4, 5spd, with a 460. Its a extremely nice and clean truck. It also has a newer EBY aluminum dump body on it and i am unsure on how I am going to make the chip box for it. I was thinking of taking it to a welder i know and have him weld a couple of pieces straight up off the sides for me and then just bolt some plywood to that. Here are some pics of the truck so you know what i am working with. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 11, 2008)

Very nice unit you have there. Keep the alum. box, not cheap to replace. I would build modular add on sides & front ,over the cab, double rear swinging doors , rolltop roof. And you still are left with a good strong box for dirt gravel when by its self.


----------



## parrisw (Nov 11, 2008)

mikemcC said:


> Hey guys just picked up a 1994 F350 last night. Its 4x4, 5spd, with a 460. Its a extremely nice and clean truck. It also has a newer EBY aluminum dump body on it and i am unsure on how I am going to make the chip box for it. I was thinking of taking it to a welder i know and have him weld a couple of pieces straight up off the sides for me and then just bolt some plywood to that. Here are some pics of the truck so you know what i am working with. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks



any chance you can slide 2x4's down the sides?? If so make a box off those.


----------



## B-Edwards (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the modular idea because if you have idiots like I did helping you they are going to trash the bottom of the bed throwing pieces of wood as high as they can in the air letting them crash on the bed of aluminum. Good luck!


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 11, 2008)

B-Edwards said:


> I like the modular idea because if you have idiots like I did helping you they are going to trash the bottom of the bed throwing pieces of wood as high as they can in the air letting them crash on the bed of aluminum. Good luck!



cover the floor and sides with 3/4" plywood with rubber mat underneath floor plywood.


----------



## squad143 (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice rig. I'd have to agree with HolmenTree :agree2: on this. Being able to convert it back to a dump truck (for gravel/dirt) keeps your options open.


----------



## squad143 (Nov 11, 2008)

B-Edwards said:


> I like the modular idea because if you have idiots like I did helping you they are going to trash the bottom of the bed throwing pieces of wood as high as they can in the air letting them crash on the bed of aluminum. Good luck!



Cut your pieces bigger and they won't be able to throw them as high.


----------



## B-Edwards (Nov 11, 2008)

squad143 said:


> Cut your pieces bigger and they won't be able to throw them as high.



LOL,,, good one squad!


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Nov 11, 2008)

No, that'll just make them stronger!


----------



## Wortown Mick (Nov 12, 2008)

I throw big pieces high too. 
They just make a big boom when they land. 


If im suppossed to be dainty I_ place_ then _roll _ the roundies or logs in question. If not id rather not handle the stuff twice. 

I wouldnt use an alum. floor. 

Modular is good. I dont know what you do for work but if its chips alone id lose the alum. But thats just me. 

Id try to use metal, plywoods gonna look like hell. Its a nice lookin truck so its a factor. 

If you could find some old aluminum bleachers or something... Your welder buddy could set you up with a modular aluminum chip box for a decent price.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice truck!

You could use a thick ply to make the sides with a 1mm signwritten sheet of aluminum screwed to it to make it look alright from the outside. You can brace it with removable bars that have upside down U's to slot over the top edges. You can either have those pin or bolt in or run a tie down strop over the top. Light, strong and cheap while not being the end of the world it it gets wrecked. (and everything gets wrecked eventually)


----------



## mikemcC (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks guys all great ideas so far. the only thing going in this truck is chips and maybe mulch. I have a stake body that all the wood goes on. The floor on the truck is diamond plate so i dont want to be throwing all types of stuff in there. I also just found a couple spare pieces of diamond plate that are actually big enough to use for the sides so I might actually give it a try. Keep all the ideas coming. Thanks!


----------



## limbwalker54 (Nov 16, 2008)

Call my buddy, Reilly Welding. He can design and build an awesome aluminum box that would easily detach to convert it back to what you have now.

After my last plywood box fell apart I started doing things with metal .


If you want his number, PM me. He builds very nice truck bodies.


----------



## Marquis (Nov 16, 2008)

*While on the chip box subject.....*

Hey guys, so are you saying that a plywood bottom wouldn't be any good?? I am looking at a 06, F350, 1ton with an actual dump body on it, 2000 miles. Nice truck, though it has a V10. I pull an 18' trailer with my JD955 and w/stump grinder. I am looking at another truck too, 04 F350, 1ton with a flatbed. This one is a diesel. I could put a lift on the truck for $2000. 

F350 4x4
06
V10 gas
2000 miles
6 speed manual
actual dump body(dump truck style) 
$26,000

OR

F350 4x4
04
V8 diesel
36,000 miles
6 speed manual
flatbed, no dump
$19,000

What's you guy's thoughts on these? they are both good trucks, just not sure which one! I'd appreciate any input, thanks!


----------



## Marquis (Nov 16, 2008)

*pic of the truck*




the other truck is very similar, though it has a flatbed


----------



## oharatree (Nov 16, 2008)

Call reilly welding....I'm originally from SE PA and he is THE MAN for chip bodies.


----------



## FallinT (Nov 16, 2008)

Don't know if it helps your decision but I went through this last winter. I got an 06 f350 cab and chassis. I already had an aluminum chip box to put on it, just needed to have it mounted and all the hydraulics installed. It ended up costing about 5k in parts and another 2k or so in labor. If you got the V10 with the dump already installed you might end up saving some money instead of converting the other one to dump.


----------



## HolmenTree (Nov 17, 2008)

Build a cover for your alum. dump box [like a pickup truck shell box cover]. Your alum.sides are about 2 ft. high, so a 5 ft high cover would be appropiate, your box looks close to 8ft wide and about that long, so a 7'x8'x8' box would be more then enough chip space for your f350. 
Build the frame out of 1 1/4" alum. tubing and skin it with alum. sheet,put a roof on,cover the front and leave the back open, build the curb side shell wall into full sized double swinging doors so blocks,logs,stump chips can be loaded through that side. 2 guys should have no problem setting it up into place, bolt it to your dump box sides. Line the original dump box sides & front[inside] with 3/4" fir plwood .Line the foor with rubber mat and then cover with 1/8" galvanized steel. Now you won't have to worry about your alum. cracking or getting dinged up,pull your chipper behind and now your ready to make money.
How about a Bandit 150XP 12"chipper with 65-140 h.p. with the wheels,axle and fenders removed and mounted on one side of a 8 ft wide low tandem flat deck trailer with a 36" wide Rayco RG 1645 44hp diesel 4x4 stump grinder mounted along side it. With your F350 pulling this unit you are now a complete tree service , you just gotta leave about 3 ft overhang at the rear of the trailer to load you mini skid steer. LOL.


----------



## mikemcC (Nov 17, 2008)

HolmenTree said:


> Build a cover for your alum. dump box [like a pickup truck shell box cover]. Your alum.sides are about 2 ft. high, so a 5 ft high cover would be appropiate, your box looks close to 8ft wide and about that long, so a 7'x8'x8' box would be more then enough chip space for your f350.
> Build the frame out of 1 1/4" alum. tubing and skin it with alum. sheet,put a roof on,cover the front and leave the back open, build the curb side shell wall into full sized double swinging doors so blocks,logs,stump chips can be loaded through that side. 2 guys should have no problem setting it up into place, bolt it to your dump box sides. Line the original dump box sides & front[inside] with 3/4" fir plwood .Line the foor with rubber mat and then cover with 1/8" galvanized steel. Now you won't have to worry about your alum. cracking or getting dinged up,pull your chipper behind and now your ready to make money.
> How about a Bandit 150XP 12"chipper with 65-140 h.p. with the wheels,axle and fenders removed and mounted on one side of a 8 ft wide low tandem flat deck trailer with a 36" wide Rayco RG 1645 44hp diesel 4x4 stump grinder mounted along side it. With your F350 pulling this unit you are now a complete tree service , you just gotta leave about 3 ft overhang at the rear of the trailer to load you mini skid steer. LOL.





This sounds almost exactly what I am going to do. thanks for the suggestions guys...I will get up some pics of the truck when I finish the chip box. thanks


----------



## A-STAR (Dec 22, 2011)

*Here is a pic that I think everyone will like*

View attachment 212818
View attachment 212819
View attachment 212820


This is all based off of the truckcraft t120. that costs 5 k Canadian and The top is around 2 k Canadian. I got a deal on the top, might cost a bit more


----------



## squad143 (Dec 22, 2011)

Astar,

That is the exact same body a buddy of mine has (or had - I knew he had it for sale).


----------



## squad143 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is an aluminum chip box a buddy and I built last spring.

There are alot of other pics of the build in a thread I started in the picture forum. Click this link to view it: http://www.arboristsite.com/picture-forum/186813.htm


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 23, 2011)

I like all those boxes and the OP post of that Ford wow what a pretty truck I have a 96 350 and I have wondering about a box View attachment 212906
I think you'll really like that truck Good luck ..


----------



## rymancm (Dec 23, 2011)

Here's mine. It's pressure treated plywood. I prefer it to a metal chip box, like the one on my bucket truck, because it doesn't rust or dent and is easy to touch up paint. And, wood is just a cooler than metal for a tree guy.....


----------



## sgreanbeans (Dec 23, 2011)

I would pop off that bed and go with something different, buy or build. That bed will get tore up and its to nice to destroy! You may be able to sell it to fund a new one. Hopefully you can just get a new one! I see dump beds on CL all the time. Or you can do a insert. But I wouldn't use that one. If you do, I would cover all that Aluminum on the inside up.


----------



## Kottonwood (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah I gotta agree with sgreanbeans on that one. Sell that box and build yourself a nice steel one. Here are some pics of the one I built. All the steel I added only came out to 1000 lbs, not to shabby. View attachment 212922
View attachment 212923
View attachment 212924
View attachment 212925


----------



## Kottonwood (Dec 23, 2011)

Here it is after graphics

View attachment 212926


Cost breakdown

Steel 1000
paint 400
Labor me and two guys one day
graphics 1200

total 3000ish


----------



## Kottonwood (Dec 23, 2011)

Marquis said:


> Hey guys, so are you saying that a plywood bottom wouldn't be any good?? I am looking at a 06, F350, 1ton with an actual dump body on it, 2000 miles. Nice truck, though it has a V10. I pull an 18' trailer with my JD955 and w/stump grinder. I am looking at another truck too, 04 F350, 1ton with a flatbed. This one is a diesel. I could put a lift on the truck for $2000.
> 
> F350 4x4
> 06
> ...




If I were you I wouldn't get either of those trucks. With those v10s you gotta start measuring your mileage in gallons per mile when you start hauling with them (slight exaggeration) and the 6.0 diesel in the 04 fords got all sorts of bad reviews.

I would keep your eyes open for a nice older model ford with the 7.3 liter in it with 80-130k on it, that engine will last forever. I picked up the one in the above pics for 10gs and I have another flatbed f550 with the 7.3 that I picked up for 3500 (no title...... pain in the ass but worth it).

That 04 would probably be a decent deal if it had a hoist, since it only has 36k on it. You are gonna shell out a bunch of cash to put a pto and a hoist on that thing..... and yeah, unless you wanna replace your bed three times a year stay away from a plywood bottom.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 23, 2011)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> If I were you I wouldn't get either of those trucks. With those v10s you gotta start measuring your mileage in gallons per mile when you start hauling with them (slight exaggeration) and the 6.0 diesel in the 04 fords got all sorts of bad reviews.
> 
> I would keep your eyes open for a nice older model ford with the 7.3 liter in it with 80-130k on it, that engine will last forever. I picked up the one in the above pics for 10gs and I have another flatbed f550 with the 7.3 that I picked up for 3500 (no title...... pain in the ass but worth it).
> 
> That 04 would probably be a decent deal if it had a hoist, since it only has 36k on it. You are gonna shell out a bunch of cash to put a pto and a hoist on that thing..... and yeah, unless you wanna replace your bed three times a year stay away from a plywood bottom.



Ya i just unloaded my ford with the 6.0 liter in it for that reason it had 20k miles on it. couldnt take the motor issues anymore thier junk. very weak first the injectors then the turbo then the cycle starts over again and everyonce in a while if your lucky the EGR valve will go bad. mine was an 05 also. we originally bought 2 of then in 05 and they both had the same BS so its not just you might get a good or bad one thier not built to go 200k miles without alot of $$ being spent.

you can get a cummins in the F-650 thats what we replaced the F-550's with can even get airbrakes.


----------



## Kottonwood (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah I had to hire the power company to drop a line a few months back, I was shooting the #### with the electrician and he was telling me excel sent all their 6.0s back to be converted to cummins or 6.4 powerstrokes....... that's saying something if they're shelling out that kind of dough.


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 23, 2011)

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Yeah I had to hire the power company to drop a line a few months back, I was shooting the #### with the electrician and he was telling me excel sent all their 6.0s back to be converted to cummins or 6.4 powerstrokes....... that's saying something if they're shelling out that kind of dough.



Ya i looked at doing the cummins conversion but was 17g's for a refurbished one installed. not worth it sold the truck for 26,500.

the motors i would recomend are cummins and duramax those are the only ones that didnt cost me any real.$$ so far. the newer diesels i would stay away from for a few years intill they get the kinks worked out international is still having some trouble trying to beat not using urea.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 23, 2011)

The 6.0 is the worst engine ever built


----------



## mattfr12 (Dec 23, 2011)

treeclimber101 said:


> The 6.0 is the worst engine ever built



agreed read about the lawsuit ford had with international over the warranty work they had to do because of it. rediculus.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Dec 23, 2011)

There was a 2004 in the shop here a month ago wouldn't start injector issues , and wound up sending it to ford and ford basically had to rebuild the entire injection system and oil system almost 6k of work and the truck only had 50 k on its sad really how bad People who bought them got screwed .


----------

